
The Protection of Information in Computer Systems (1975) - mataug
https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs551/saltzer/
======
dang
A great post, but we changed the title from "Probably the most cited and least
read paper in Computer Security" in accordance with the HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

Please don't editorialize in titles. If you want to express an opinion about a
story, the way to do that is by posting a comment in the thread. Then your
opinion is on the same level as others'.

~~~
mataug
I understand, Sorry about that.

